

Nvidia announces support for SLI on AMD chipsets - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/nvidia-announces-support-for-sli-on-amd-chipsets/

======
daeken
Why not link the original source, without the ridiculous commentary?
[http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/04/you-asked-for-it-you-got-
it-...](http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/04/you-asked-for-it-you-got-it-sli-for-
amd/?sf1380441=1)

~~~
primesuspect
Because the ridiculous commentary makes me laugh, and I am a human being who
enjoys that sort of thing.

------
kitanata
This is too funny. Just yesterday I returned by Nvidia GFX 640 SE because
Fermi was not compatible with many AMD Chipset motherboards, including mine. I
pikced up the AMD Radeon HD 6850 instead. It runs like a charm.

------
Bandrik
(insert generic trolling statements that slam NVIDIA here)

